# thinking of moving to Spain, malaga.



## hollie1 (May 21, 2014)

Hello, 
Me, my partner and daughter (4 year's old) dream of moving to spain and are hoping to actually move to Spain next year and want to get some information please!
I am a self employed childminder in London and am hoping to secure nannying work prior to leaving the UK (i am thinking that many British families in the surrounding areas like marbella may need english speaking nannies). My partner studies at the moment (open university degree) but is happy to do any work once we are there....as long as it pays a few Euros a day! 
I am researching the requirements (becoming a resident etc) but some of the information is conflicting. 
Would we have to register as residents within 6 months?
Would we have to pay for private healthcare and if so, how long for and how much would it cost?
Would we automatically qualify for state health care as we are uk /EU residents and hold valid Ehic cards, travel insurance, etc. 
Do I have to have proof of earnings or would it be enough to have some savings in a bank account to prove we are/will be self sufficient?
Any other info I may need to know would be welcomed too!
Sorry if the answers are obvious and I am just reading too much conflicting info online but I am confused!
Thank you all in advance.
Hollie.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hollie1 said:


> Hello,
> Me, my partner and daughter (4 year's old) dream of moving to spain and are hoping to actually move to Spain next year and want to get some information please!
> I am a self employed childminder in London and am hoping to secure nannying work prior to leaving the UK (i am thinking that many British families in the surrounding areas like marbella may need english speaking nannies). My partner studies at the moment (open university degree) but is happy to do any work once we are there....as long as it pays a few Euros a day!
> I am researching the requirements (becoming a resident etc) but some of the information is conflicting.
> ...


:welcome:

you actually have to register within 90 days & have to prove that you are financially able to support yourselves & have healthcare provision

usually this would mean 600€ income per month per person &/or 6000€ in a Spanish bank per person & healthcare provision

you can't use state healthcare unless you are working here, & you have to stop using the EHIC as soon as you are resident in Spain

after you have been registered as resident for 12 months, in some areas there is provision to buy into state healthcare


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

hollie1 said:


> Hello,
> Me, my partner and daughter (4 year's old) dream of moving to spain and are hoping to actually move to Spain next year and want to get some information please!
> I am a self employed childminder in London and am hoping to secure nannying work prior to leaving the UK (i am thinking that many British families in the surrounding areas like marbella may need english speaking nannies). My partner studies at the moment (open university degree) but is happy to do any work once we are there....as long as it pays a few Euros a day!
> I am researching the requirements (becoming a resident etc) but some of the information is conflicting.
> ...


You have 3mths to register as resident. To do so you need a contract of employment, self employment or proof of income which would be around 600€/month/ person including children being paid regularly into a Spanish bank account. In addition you may be asked for 6000€/person in savings. You will also need proof of healthcare. You have no automatic right to this- you only qualify if you are paying National Insurance, otherwise it's pay for private. 

Assuming you and partner are not married, he would have to prove income in his own right.

EHIC and travel insurance is for holidaymakers only- no use if you are living there.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm assuming you have an interview for a nanny position?? I have to be honest, I cant imagine there will be many such positions available (Spain has huge unemployment), but if you find any, do apply, but you will need an employment contract, then you would be entitled to state healthcare as you could then register as a resident. The EHIC card is only for emergencies while you are a tourist (there for under 90 days) and there is no reciprocal agreement between Spain and the UK any more as far as I know. So you would need either private healthcare or that employment contract. 

The question is, would you have enough to live on. Obviously I dont know your circumstances, but if you have an independent income, you would need to declare that.

Sadly, its not as easy as it used to be to simply upsticks and live in Spain, but have a good look thru the forum and see if theres anything that may help you to decide

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Remember even if you get contracted work that won't cover you partner for residence income or health are provision if you're not married. 

The chances of him getting contracted work are very low with 30% unemployed Spaniards ahead of him in the job market.

Like Jo, I'm a little unsure about your chances of getting contracted nanny work earning enough to live on, especially as I assume you won't want to live in with your own child at home to take care of. I've seen people advertising on the voluntary work websites for nanny type work- the pay consists of bed and board only. I've seen a few well paid nanny type jobs but they are more than likely going to be looking for someone who is actually a fully qualified teacher. Others will simply employ a low paid low paid au pair if they want a bit of help, or a couple of hours babysitter.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

What amazes me is that every day we have people on the forum waiting for the dream to happen. I know in the past I have pointed out that Spain has more Electricians, Mechanics, Painters, Hairdressers, Beauticians, Struggling Bar Renters, Unofficial Taxi Airport Runners, Waiters per capita than any other country. Spain does not need another one. I would like to add Nannies to this list.

Add in the need for fluent Spanish, Healthcare, €6000 cash, Accommodation rental, Utility bills, car running expenses, schooling, food, entertainment and a ready supply of cash in case you need to return to the UK for family emergencies etc.

I know I'm busting Hollie's thought bubble, but go back through previous submissions on this forum and you will see that you have as much chance of succeeding in Spain as the Rep of Ireland has of winning the World Cup this year (we've already been knocked out, by the way).

Use Spain for retirement and holidays and you won't go wrong.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I would think that anyone employing a paid nanny on contract would want them to be able to speak Spanish so that they can communicate locally - especially in case of an emergency.

Also, what are you planning for school for your 4 year old - Spanish state school or international private school? If private you will need to budget for this. If state school you will need to registered as resident before it is time for her to start.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> I would think that anyone employing a paid nanny on contract would want them to be able to speak Spanish so that they can communicate locally - especially in case of an emergency.
> 
> Also, what are you planning for school for your 4 year old - Spanish state school or international private school? If private you will need to budget for this. If state school you will need to registered as resident before it is time for her to start.


in fact they don't have to be registered as resident for the child to start school


which doesn't mean of course, that they don't have to register as resident - but the child could start school before they do, as long as they are on the padrón


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> in fact they don't have to be registered as resident for the child to start school
> 
> 
> which doesn't mean of course, that they don't have to register as resident - but the child could start school before they do, as long as they are on the padrón


Sorry - I misunderstood  . I thought they had to be resident. Thanks for the correction.


----------

